# Titanium Anodizing



## theslippyslug

Hello!
I guess this thread lives in here since it's 'modification' of sorts...

Just thought I'd share some photos of pieces I have been working on. 
Please feel free to pm me if you want to talk about getting some of your Ti anodized 

I will try to keep this thread updated with more pictures of work I've done :thumbsup: I hope you like it!


----------



## RI Chevy

Real sharp! Nice.


----------



## kemosabex

PM sent!


----------



## kemosabex

What color anno is the second and fourth picture you have posted?


----------



## theslippyslug

kemosabex said:


> What color anno is the second and fourth picture you have posted?



Well when you anodize Ti you apply voltage and increase the voltage to work though a spectum of colours - as shown in the first picture

So picture two is somewhere between bronze going into purple
and the fourth picture is going from the blue into silver


----------



## mohanjude

Sent you a PM regarding anodizing several V10R Ti tubes and Heads

mohan

Sent from my ViewPad7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nfetterly

It's really difficult to get a great photo of anodized Ti - I find the best things to have ano'd are items that have different angles on them - of better said when you look at them you are seeing the material at several different angles, particularly the multi color items where the color seems to shift depending on the angle you are looking at.

Did I state that clearly?

Love ano'd Ti - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## theslippyslug

nfetterly said:


> Did I state that clearly?



I know exactly what you mean! 

surface finish has a lot to do with it too. Highly polished stuff seems to always appear two-toned.

Did some more clip pimping today :naughty:

added to the first post :thumbsup:


----------



## theslippyslug

Mohanjude kindly sent me two Titanium Sunwayman V10R to play with (Thanks Mohan :thumbsup: )
So I have added photos of the results to my first post. The lights were anodized complete and no attempt was made to prepare the surface - other than removing lube from the threads and wiping them down...
As you can see the one anodized at lower voltage has turned out a bit steampunk with a nice mix of bronzes and blues, the other has the appearance of an oil film! I really like the way these turned out 

I think this is due to slightly different finishes on each of the components or differences in the surface properties of the components due to machining... 

a stark contrast to the sapphire that I dunked! That has a pure bronze finish...


----------



## mohanjude

Matt - nice work - cant wait to get them tommorrow. All I need is a couple of those McGizmo or Mac's clips with the patterns.. 

I think you have a good thing going here and you should keep it up. Happy to send more torches and may be some clips your way.


----------



## nbp

Fantastic work! I would seriously consider having this done to some lights. How much disassembly is necessary to work with the lights? Do all the electronics/lenses/switches etc need to be removed?


----------



## theslippyslug

Hi - thanks! glad you like em'

So far everything I have done has been IPX8 rated so I have anodised them complete - the McGizmo lights don't carry such a rating but I've seen Don submerge some of his light so figured it should be ok. My choice and it was fine...

Depends what light you have in mind?

I removed the clips to do them


----------



## mohanjude

everytime I look at that rainbow coloured mcgizmo clip and the blue and yellow strippy one I get all googly eyed... I want those clips.... Hopefully mail man will turn up with the goods today.


----------



## mohanjude

* Got the 2 torches back.... Beautiful *

The pictures don't do justice. I really like them - I think it is very subtle and still retains the qualities of titanium.

Excellent work.

Mohan


----------



## theslippyslug

update with some splash ano stuff...


----------



## kaichu dento

What is the approximate price range for single color or splash finishes and how well do they hold up to abuse?


----------



## nbp

Now I want a whole light done. 

Dang it, you guys are terrible influences!


----------



## theslippyslug

kaichu dento said:


> ...how well do they hold up to abuse?



I don't have any anodized Ti lights that have been subjected to any abuse but I have carried the sapphire in my pocket most days and the finish shows no sign of wear

The sample strips I am using to test different techniques are a soft Ti and they have to be sanded with a coarse grit to remove the finish - this is essentially removing a thin layer of the metal and not something most Ti lights would need to deal with!


edit - ...your pm box is full so I can't pm you about prices


----------



## Mattaus

Those splash finishes at the bottom of the original post are very cool...you only do Titanium or would you be willing to do Aluminium stuff as well?


----------



## theslippyslug

Mattaus said:


> Those splash finishes at the bottom of the original post are very cool...you only do Titanium or would you be willing to do Aluminium stuff as well?



Thanks! 

I only have a set-up to do titanium unfortunately...


----------



## Lampyris noctiluca

Great stuff, I love the 'tripped out frog-spawn' effect in the last photo!

Now all I need are some Ti flashlights........


----------



## Mattaus

ukmidnite said:


> I only have a set-up to do titanium unfortunately...



I won't pretend to know the first thing about anodizing, so I'm jsut going to say it seems backwards that you can do something exotic like Titanium, but not plain old Aluminium lol. 

I'll keep following your progress just in case :thumbsup:


----------



## 127.0.0.1

nice


----------



## Policecar

127.0.0.1 said:


> nice



From what you have shown above, this is my favorite by far.

I am also a fan of the textured anodizing like this. Any chance this could be done? If not I would gladly go with the option above for my 44DD.


----------



## theslippyslug

Texture is possible - I have some sample shells arriving soon and after some trials I hope to have good photos of what can be offered on the 44dd


----------



## kaichu dento

ukmidnite said:


> I don't have any anodized Ti lights that have been subjected to any abuse but I have carried the sapphire in my pocket most days and the finish shows no sign of wear
> 
> The sample strips I am using to test different techniques are a soft Ti and they have to be sanded with a coarse grit to remove the finish - this is essentially removing a thin layer of the metal and not something most Ti lights would need to deal with!
> 
> 
> edit - ...your pm box is full so I can't pm you about prices


Okay, my inbox is open and I'm thinking about having a light anodized, maybe in the color of your user name.


----------



## Solscud007

Wow thanks to Steve of Veleno for letting me know of you amazing work.

I want to know if something like this is possible? Handle is Ti. ignore the blade. But the skull design is the same. But can it be done on something round like a Sunwayman V10 Ti with extender?






I would like the varying colors to be in assorted greens and browns to give it a camo look.


----------



## theslippyslug

Couple of kuku's added to post one :thumbsup:

That strider is awesome, I think I might some technical issues doing the layers of masking on a ribbed tube...
I think a complex pattern like that - if done by hand - would need to be on a flat surface - or at least smooth and not ribbed... it would be easy for colours to bleed where masking goes over a ridge

I will have a play around overlaying masking and let you know how it goes


----------



## Mattaus

*impatiently waits for his host to come back from the coater so he can measure his mount points for a Titanium clip because the pictures in this thread just keep getting better and better*


----------



## theslippyslug

Post no.1 Updated with a double-dipped Olight transformer set that turned out rather nice...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What is the surface hardness of an anodized Ti product. Is it much harder than the Ti itself, say T6-4?

Bill


----------



## theslippyslug

I'm not sure Bill... I don't know how I would test it and all the googling I have done hasn't turned up anything on hardness...


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Bullzeyebill said:


> What is the surface hardness of an anodized Ti product. Is it much harder than the Ti itself, say T6-4?
> 
> Bill



The answer is that the hardness of the Titanium Oxide layer that is produced in the bright colors that are normally used on flashlights is not any harder than the underlying metal. Both can easily be sanded with superfine, i.e., 3-10 micron sandpaper. There is, however, another Ti anodizing process that develops Titanium Dioxide on the surface and it is, indeed, much harder. That type of anodizing is used on some medical implants, although they are usually highly polished. The color is a very dark gray--not a particularly different color from the multitude of black or natural anodized flashlights already on the market. :devil:


----------



## theslippyslug

Two more Olights added to the end of the first post


----------



## Mattaus

Those purple and gold 'tiger stripe' Olights are the ducks nuts. It's Australian for awesome.


----------



## firefighterb

Mattaus said:


> Those purple and gold 'tiger stripe' Olights are the ducks nuts. It's Australian for awesome.



:thumbsup: Ducks nuts +1! Very cool work & great pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks ! 


McGizmo/VME combo added to first post


----------



## scottyhazzard

I would like to pimp my clip for a SWM V10 Ti+ that is on the way. My favorite design that you have is this one...





How much for one just like this?


----------



## Henk_Lu

While an anodized clip adds some beauty and fun to a serious titanium light, a complete anodization is totally crazy! :devil:

If you want a one of a kind light, have it anodized! I can't wait... 

Here's a picture of my Gavina, done by Sabrewolf :






Pic broken? For me it works both at home and in the office, here's the link :

http://de.sevenload.com/im/FROU8dm/700x700/tn


----------



## Mattaus

Pics broken...and I really wanna see it :-(



Henk_Lu said:


> While an anodized clip adds some beauty and fun to a serious titanium light, a complete anodization is totally crazy! :devil:
> 
> If you want a one of a kind light, have it anodized! I can't wait...
> 
> Here's a picture of my Gavina, done by Sabrewolf :


----------



## Got Lumens?

Mattaus said:


> Pics broken...and I really wanna see it :-(


PM'd you.
GL


----------



## Mattaus

lol sevenload doesn't work in Australia, hence why the pic is broken for me at least. Stupid region locking cr*p. The world is too small these days for this sh*t to go. Sorry, region locking is a pet hate of mine.

Anyway, I got the pic. Very nice light. Might have to look around for a Gavina...I'm looking for my first Ti light.


----------



## darkzero

Nice work ukmidnite! :thumbsup:

And here I am smiling just doing basic two tone & rainbow anodizing. 




Solscud007 said:


> I want to know if something like this is possible? Handle is Ti. ignore the blade. But the skull design is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the varying colors to be in assorted greens and browns to give it a camo look.




That Tad Gear Strider is laser etched just like the Starlingears & LensLight Striders.


----------



## Got Lumens?

Mattaus said:


> lol sevenload doesn't work in Australia, hence why the pic is broken for me at least. Stupid region locking cr*p. The world is too small these days for this sh*t to go. Sorry, region locking is a pet hate of mine.
> Anyway, I got the pic. Very nice light. Might have to look around for a Gavina...I'm looking for my first Ti light.


I am glad the Photobucket helped . I have been exploring the idea of a Swiss Blanco treatment for one of my Four Sevens Satin Qmini123's.

UkMidnite,
Does your process require disassembly of the light or bare parts? Can you do an assembled light? PM and post a reply.
GL


----------



## theslippyslug

So far - every light I have done has been complete, fully assembled and in some cases switched on.


----------



## theslippyslug

darkzero said:


> Nice work ukmidnite! :thumbsup:
> 
> And here I am smiling just doing basic two tone & rainbow anodizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Tad Gear Strider is laser etched just like the Starlingears & LensLight Striders.



Thanks! Glad you like what I'm doing! 

I figured it was lasered but I think I could do a pattern like that but it would be seriously labour
intensive! ...and a non-starter on a surface that isn't flat.


----------



## Henk_Lu

ukmidnite said:


> So far - every light I have done has been complete, fully assembled and in some cases switched on.



Switching it on is a good idea, that way you see at once when the light's not watertight...

...if it switches off by itself!


----------



## Got Lumens?

Henk_Lu said:


> Switching it on is a good idea, that way you see at once when the light's not watertight...
> 
> ...if it switches off by itself!


That brings a song to mind...
Tiny Bubbles . . . *2X*


----------



## bltkmt

ukmidnite said:


> Mohanjude kindly sent me two Titanium Sunwayman V10R to play with (Thanks Mohan :thumbsup: )



Curious if you handle taking the light apart as needed, or do you require it to be taken apart before sending to you? I would prefer the former, but wanted to know.


----------



## theslippyslug

bltkmt said:


> Curious if you handle taking the light apart as needed, or do you require it to be taken apart before sending to you? I would prefer the former, but wanted to know.



No disassembly required 
It is submersible so not a problem!


----------



## 127.0.0.1

Mattaus said:


> Those purple and gold 'tiger stripe' Olights are the ducks nuts. It's Australian for awesome.



*yeah they are !* 
that is why on CPFmarketplace and the 44DD order... I have requested UkMidnite to spin up
a 44DD with that pattern.


----------



## mohanjude

I have sent a complete disassembled SVM V10R Ti for splash anodising. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Got Lumens?

ukmidnite said:


> So far - every light I have done has been complete, fully assembled and in some cases switched on.


Have you done any on a beadblasted satin finished light?
GL


----------



## theslippyslug

Not complete lights but some of the clips I've been doing are bead blasted


----------



## jalal20

what kind of tube is that on the v10R in the last photo in the original post?


----------



## mohanjude

jalal20 said:


> what kind of tube is that on the v10R in the last photo in the original post?


 Well spotted. That is a custom made tube specifically for anodising. It has been bored and threaded to the V10R specification. I was thinking about Matt's anodising when I was having the tube machined. All it needs now is a clip to be installed after drilling and tapping the holes. I am going to install a polished plain Ti clip just to give it contrast.


----------



## Kestrel

ukmidnite said:


>



Simply _astounding_ work. My favorite pic is quoted above. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mattaus

Thanks Matt :thumbsup:

The lighting in my office is depressingly cr*p, and doesn't show the pop of the orange Cerakote or the detail in the clip very well. I'll try a better photo tonight at home to replace this one. 


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/img20120411094321.jpg/


----------



## Got Lumens?

Mattaus said:


> Thanks Matt :thumbsup:
> 
> The lighting in my office is depressingly cr*p, and doesn't show the pop of the orange Cerakote or the detail in the clip very well. I'll try a better photo tonight at home to replace this one.


That looks awsome!


----------



## theslippyslug

Mattaus said:


> Thanks Matt :thumbsup:
> 
> The lighting in my office is depressingly cr*p, and doesn't show the pop of the orange Cerakote or the detail in the clip very well. I'll try a better photo tonight at home to replace this one.



No Problem Matt glad you like it!

I reckon that that looks pretty sweet! (Do a photo showing the GITD too!)


----------



## Henk_Lu

My TNC hosts anodized by Matt have just returned :






















Very nice work Matt, surely your best... until now! :wave:


----------



## theslippyslug

Nice photos! Glad you are pleased with them too - I think these are my favourite so far!!


----------



## theslippyslug

more colours coming soon...


----------



## theslippyslug

A few more bits added to post 1

=]


----------



## 127.0.0.1

ukmidnite said:


> A few more bits added to post 1
> 
> =]



these are nitecore clips, correct ? how much ?


----------



## nbp

McGizmo clips. The real ones, not the crappy knockoffs.


----------



## JAYKAY75

Hey Matt, wow, great splash ano work, looks like you're having a lot of fun with it 



ukmidnite said:


> more colours coming soon...


----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks JAYKAY75!

Tidied up the first post and added a few more clips and control rings... =]


----------



## cmacclel

Awesome work. I actually was playing with Ti anodizing again not to long ago and ordered some Clear Cerakote to try out. I love anodized Ti but it is not very durable.

Mac


----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks!

I think a clear ceracote could spoil the colours a bit... 
I find the finish pretty durable - especially at higher voltages... when experimenting with clips it takes quite a bit of sanding to remove it! It is quite subjective though and depends on the surface finish and what your light will experience in normal carry. I put some anodized samples in my pocket with some keys and change for a week and they survived very well!

Lower voltage layers are thinner and prone to dull appearance after handling because a finger print can be enough to mask the colour. Easy enough to fix that by wiping with windex or similar. I dont think Ti ano is as durable as a GOOD HAIII anodized finish. Most Ti lights don't see the same level of abuse as a HAIII Light though!


----------



## cmacclel

I'd rather have the color spoil a bit and not have to worry about finger prints  

Mac


----------



## theslippyslug

I'd be interested to see how the cerakote looks - could you post results ? Please 

I have just been focussing on higher voltage recently so finger prints are not a problem


----------



## cmacclel

ukmidnite said:


> I'd be interested to see how the cerakote looks - could you post results ? Please
> 
> I have just been focussing on higher voltage recently so finger prints are not a problem




I hope to get to cerakote one soon possibly this week. I also have gloss and low gloss to experiment with.

Mac


----------



## mohanjude

Matt

I used car pain lacquer which protects and adds gloss. It however dulls the vibrancy of the colours as obviously it interferes the way colours reflect of the anodising.

In practice none of the stuff you anodised as had the colour come off even after handling with tools.

Mohan


----------



## theslippyslug

mohanjude said:


> In practice none of the stuff you anodised as had the colour come off even after handling with tools.
> 
> Mohan



Good to hear that Mohan!

Added a Tri-EDC to the first post...


----------



## theslippyslug

Added a customised Sapphire to the first post =]


----------



## theslippyslug

Added another one of Mohanjude's custom SWM selector rings to the first post =]


----------



## Mattaus

I need to get me some titanium lights


----------



## theslippyslug

More customised SWM selector rings added to the first post

...one of them is a customised original =]


----------



## mohanjude

Matt

Really nice... Constantly trying out new techniques... 

All I need now is sort out the lathe to get that Knurly going.. Getting really frustrated as new knurling tool and wheels still not producing the Knurl I want... Maybe a couple metres of Ti later...


----------



## greenlight

This one is fantastic.


----------



## kaichu dento

mohanjude said:


> All I need now is sort out the lathe to get that Knurly going.. Getting really frustrated as new knurling tool and wheels still not producing the Knurl I want... Maybe a couple metres of Ti later...


By complete coincidence I just posted on this in one of the other threads!

Just an idea, which came from the TC-R1, but I think that you could make a lot of people happy by simply rounding the edges and widening the grip slots on the V10R ring to mimic the feel of the TC-R1 ring. Not only easier to find tactically, but better grip as well, and in my mind, perfect.


----------



## Bigpal

Wow, those are all amazing, but I think these 2 are phenomenal. Super cool.


----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks guys!

a couple more added! =]


----------



## theslippyslug

Well nearly 6000 views of my anodized stuff and nearly 6 years on cpf so I'm going to offer this last McGizmo clip free to one lucky cpf'er through a Give-Away of some description - keep an eye on my FB page for details and I'll try to work out a fair way to run it!


----------



## jake royston

1st post giveaway maybe????
Haha thanks for doing a giveaway! They are always fun!


----------



## theslippyslug

jake royston said:


> 1st post giveaway maybe????
> Haha thanks for doing a giveaway! They are always fun!



you could be right Jake - only one person has entered so far!!


----------



## Got Lumens?

ukmidnite said:


> Well nearly 6000 views of my anodized stuff and nearly 6 years on cpf so I'm going to offer this last McGizmo clip free to one lucky cpf'er through a Give-Away of some description - keep an eye on my FB page for details and I'll try to work out a fair way to run it!


UK Midnite,
I would love to enter, but I don't do Face Book .
A fair way to draw a winner is using Random.org .
GL


----------



## theslippyslug

Got Lumens? said:


> I don't do Face Book .



Good point!
you can enter here now too!!


----------



## Got Lumens?

ukmidnite said:


> Good point!
> you can enter here now too!!


Thank You for doing this 
GL


----------



## theslippyslug

couple more added to post one 

...by the way... I'm just about to take delivery of a limited number of SWM selector rings for anodizing - woo hoo!


----------



## theslippyslug

couple more added to the first post including a selector ring idea...


----------



## Mattaus

ukmidnite said:


> couple more added to the first post including a selector ring idea...



BROKEN LINK! BROKEN LINK!

I want to see it


----------



## theslippyslug

...works for me ...?

I tried again... Does it work in the first post?:thinking:

edit - now it doesn't work for me... I think there could be issues at photobucket - looks like a few of my links are down right now...


----------



## Mattaus

Works now 

How have those grooves been cut? Are they intentionally 'wonky' or is that just the colouring making them look not quite right?


----------



## theslippyslug

Mattaus said:


> Works now
> 
> How have those grooves been cut? Are they intentionally 'wonky' or is that just the colouring making them look not quite right?



They are ground by hand and use different sized grinding bits so intentionally wonky and different shapes


----------



## Mattaus

Cool  It's different that's for sure. Looks great!


----------



## theslippyslug

I can do 'regular' too!!


----------



## borealis

I feel like I missed the memo on the SWM control rings. You've got a bunch of them, but I haven't seen a sales thread. I'm guessing mohan is making them all for himself. Amirite?


----------



## theslippyslug

Some of the rings i anodized were made by Mohan. The ones I will be anodizing and selling are genuine Sunwayman parts


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Did you get my pm? 

I have a V10R Ti+. So do you put a new control ring on them? Is it possible to adjust it, i.e. to have the lower slightly lower?


----------



## samuraishot

PM sent!


----------



## theslippyslug

Did a few more of these tonight...


----------



## egrep

You Sir, Blow.My.Mind!




ukmidnite said:


> Did a few more of these tonight...


----------



## Henk_Lu

egrep said:


> You Sir, Blow.My.Mind!



+1!!!

Awesome designs Matt, why don't I have a V10R Ti yet...


----------



## BenChiew

Will you be doing anymore McGizmo clips?


----------



## theslippyslug

yeah sure! let me now how many you want  I'm going to be ordering some pretty soon


----------



## BenChiew

I will likely take at least 2 given if they are not too expensive. How much are they after you have magic them up?


----------



## theslippyslug

a couple more added to the first post... 

I've saved my thread so far for lights and light parts but if there's a general appetite I can add photos of other bits like these - when I do them...


----------



## Mattaus

How will is the anodizing going to hold to if those tools are used for what they were made for? I'm sure it won't stop people from getting it done though


----------



## Xmldriver

I LOVE that Atwood!

Could you do be V10 bezel ring with alternating purple then blue to match my trits?


----------



## theslippyslug

Hey Matt, I'm not sure how they wear to be honest but I know Peter Atwood anodized a lot of his Ti tools so I guess other folks on here will have a better idea than me - if they have anodised tools they have used a fair bit.

Xmldriver, no problem. Pm sent


----------



## climberkid

UK, that third picture very closely resembles a suspension clip. Do you know of anyone that makes them in Ti? I can only find them in SS. I've been trying to obtain as many Ti gadgets as I can to practice my ano skills!


-Alex


----------



## climberkid

double post


----------



## theslippyslug

It's a Munroe mega dangler


----------



## nbp

Mattaus said:


> How will is the anodizing going to hold to if those tools are used for what they were made for? I'm sure it won't stop people from getting it done though



If it rubs against other hard surfaces, the ano does wear off on contact areas. It doesn't chip or flake, just wears through little by little.


----------



## Eric242

I sent Matt a scale and the clip of my Böker+ Albatros knife. I decided to keep the second scale with it´s stock stonewash finish since it has a much coarser finish than the scale I sent Matt and I thought it might be a nice contrast between the anodized and the stock scale. He did a great job anodizing these two, I really like it. Here are a few pictures of the knife:


























Thanks again Matt. Now I´m thinking about buying Ti stuff just to have it anodized  :thinking: 

Eric

EDIT: Two additional shots I just took


----------



## theslippyslug

Nice photos Eric!
please could you email some of those to me?

heres a TAD skeleton key I just did


----------



## Flea Bag

Anyone requested having titanium simulated to look like the golden-red of polished copper? Would be brilliant and without the need for constant polishing!


----------



## theslippyslug

Yeah that would be cool - can't get red though... Pity!

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x238/matbuck29/IMG_4348.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x238/matbuck29/IMG_4349.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Flea Bag

Darn it! Nice to dream though...  Maybe a pink and gold mix?


----------



## dsmcloud

Really nice, i was a machinist years ago, mostly i dealt with was black anodized. I do powder coating myself, lol never thought of doing it to a flashlight. gues time to tear down some of my tubes.


----------



## mohanjude

ukmidnite said:


> Yeah that would be cool - can't get red though... Pity!



Matt

Nice work. You selling this one?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flat-ray

I bought the clip here (http://www.survivaldepot.co.uk/) and ukmidnite did the houg job. :thumbsup:


----------



## theslippyslug

Just finished this one


----------



## samuraishot

Stunning!


----------



## DJW

Looks amazing, really nice contrasts in there with the mix of ano'd, Ti and carbon fibre. Great job


----------



## flat-ray

I don't like this kind of light but the finish is fantastic!


----------



## Beampower

ukmidnite said:


> Just finished this one



That Gatlight is Stunning!!


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## grayhighh

Are you able to do a red combo on this one ?


ukmidnite said:


>


----------



## theslippyslug

Red isn't in the available spectrum I'm afraid


----------



## climberkid

ukmidnite said:


> Red isn't in the available spectrum I'm afraid



Thats really too bad, the kind of statement that a beautiful red anodization could make would be stunning!
I need to find stuff to send to you. Maybe my HF Ti....


----------



## archimedes

grayhighh said:


> Are you able to do a red combo on this one ?





ukmidnite said:


> Red isn't in the available spectrum I'm afraid





climberkid said:


> Thats really too bad, the kind of statement that a beautiful red anodization could make would be stunning!....



I always thought it interesting that red seems to be the only major color lacking from the Ti anodize spectrum ... 

That deep purple can look amazing, though :thumbsup:


----------



## bltkmt

Curious how Enrique made the red Aeons...oh how I want one of those!


----------



## archimedes

bltkmt said:


> Curious how Enrique made the red Aeons...oh how I want one of those!
> ....



I thought those were aluminum Type II anodized ... ?


----------



## bltkmt

You may be right (I may be crazy).


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> I always thought it interesting that red seems to be the only major color lacking from the Ti anodize spectrum ...
> 
> That deep purple can look amazing, though :thumbsup:



I just looked up the physics of it ... if I am understanding correctly, the red and the blue "overlap" at that point, causing purple :duh2:


----------



## nbp

bltkmt said:


> You may be right (I may be crazy).



But it just may be a lunatic you're lookin' for..


----------



## Flea Bag

Tried to send PM but your inbox was full!


----------



## Nite

Please PM me for a price on the new Ti Valeno design light being anodized like this:





Thanks
Jason


----------



## theslippyslug

A quick and dirty test strip of blue camo colours - this one is bare plus three blues... (probably look better without - or with less bare sections...) and I'm confident I can improve on both finish and pattern but I took a few shortcuts here just to get an example - to prove the concept...


----------



## KuanR

This camo is my favorite one! I think the large bare spots look good and proportionate to all the blues together


----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks Ryan! I think scaling down the pattern and doing smaller patches of all layers will look better...


----------



## Nite

ukmidnite said:


>



I think this pattern with this non textured color looks a bit classier than my previous choice. It shows off the metal but has a nice look too. I officially change my choice to this!

Thanks!

Paypal sent.


----------



## theslippyslug

No problem  list updated!


----------



## samuraishot

PM Sent!


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## samuraishot

PM sent


----------



## Zandar

PM's sent


----------



## samuraishot

ukmidnite said:


>



Is it remotely possible to put this pattern and exact colors onto the 6 trit button?

Edit: Thanks for the PM, I hope it works out!


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## jcw122

Wow this is sick!!


----------



## samuraishot

samuraishot said:


> Is it remotely possible to put this pattern and exact colors onto the 6 trit button?
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the PM, I hope it works out!



PM on the way!


----------



## xuttprosasd

ukmidnite said:


>



It is very beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## Arm and Leg

Is it possible to anodize SS?


----------



## stanmog

Titanium clip on Tri-EDC flame anodized:










Regards, 
Stan


----------



## theslippyslug

Looks cool Stan - you do have to take care not to over cook it!

Here's some recent bits


----------



## stanmog

HDS clicky clip:


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## brycycle

ukmidnite said:


> Hello!
> I guess this thread lives in here since it's 'modification' of sorts...
> 
> Just thought I'd share some photos of pieces I have been working on.
> Please feel free to pm me if you want to talk about getting some of your Ti anodized
> 
> I will try to keep this thread updated with more pictures of work I've done :thumbsup: I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you be so kind as to divulge what voltage you used to produce the blue 4th from the left?
> 
> thanks - amazing work!


----------



## Mattaus

Matt,

Tried PMing you...I filled your mailbox with a blank message by accident :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geogecko

Curious, I notice you do patterns. Can you do letters, like text, where the letter is non-anodized Ti, and the color is like the background? I have one of Steve's Ti pendants (the Holey Cross one) and have been thinking it might be cool to put the first initials of my kids on it somehow.


----------



## theslippyslug

Yeah that's possible  not tried it before but it's not difficult to do...


----------



## tino_ale

Ok I have attempted to anodize some titanium both in raw machine finish and beab-blasted finish.

I found the color dramatically differs from one finish to another. The raw machine part will anodize nicely with a vibrant, bright, yet deep color while the bead blasted counterpart seem to take much less color. The color is there but kind of dull and much less saturated. I tried leaving the part longer with no increase of coloring. I left a part for a while only to see a strange white layer growing on my anodized part, spoiling the work that had to be re-done.

Ok so is this entirely normal or am I doing something wrong ?

I see people posting pics of their beadblasted anodized custom parts and I kind of doubt I could achieve such vibrant colors (especially a vibrant green). I am using the "usual" trisodic solution and a large titanium cathode. I bead blast my parts using glass beads.

Any help would be appreciated !


----------



## theslippyslug

Entirely normal... Bead blasted finish in my experience takes a deep dark colour but for brightest saturated vivid colour you really need a polished surface of fresh metal

i also find that metal that has seen a bit of heat in machining can be work-hardened to the point where you get colour variations and blemishes...


----------



## tino_ale

Thank you that is reassuring.

Wondered about the white dull layer that appears on the surface if you leave the anodization process for too long ? Any idea about that one ?
Just curious, not a real problem since it seems after 10-20 seconds the color doesn't seem to change furthermore.


----------



## FlashAAAHHH

Hey UK, 

I'm new to CPF so I don't think I can PM you, is there anyway to get in contact with you for some anodizing? Thanks.


----------



## theslippyslug

Drop me an email or message me through Facebook link below 
theslippyslug(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## FlashAAAHHH

Great thanks, just emailed.


----------



## Mattaus

I know the colours are not do-able, but how hard would it be to anodize a pattern similar to the P1 prototype:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-C3z53w0Vb...zRI/s1600/McLaren+P1+camouflage+testing+2.jpg

I have no idea how you apply the patterns, but if you can closely re-create this I think it would look amazing. I have no specific plans as yet, but my mind is ticking...

- The other Matt


----------



## theslippyslug

Looks possible Matt... Labour intensive!
I'm trying something similar on a 44DD


----------



## theslippyslug

Some recent pieces for a cpf member  just in case you ain't seen this on Facebook or Instagram


----------



## Z-Tab

Can you do a really strong red? I do a lot of editing and revision work in red ink, and I would like to have the pen stand out so it's always obvious which pen has red ink in it.


----------



## archimedes

Z-Tab said:


> Can you do a really strong red? I do a lot of editing and revision work in red ink, and I would like to have the pen stand out so it's always obvious which pen has red ink in it.



Not to presume to respond for *ukmidnight*, but the physics underlying why true red is really the only color that _cannot_ be created through anodizing titanium are pretty interesting ... although it also makes purple possible instead


----------



## Z-Tab

Interesting. I wonder what the closest approximation is. The carrier in Post #174 seems to have a reddish tone at the bottom, maybe there's a way to splash anodize against that tone to make it appear even redder.


----------



## archer6817j

This is one thread I can count on to deliver *more* awesome every time I visit! :thumbsup:


----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks Jason! 

Z-tab you are right! Occasionally you do get red tones due to dark pinks contrasting with whatever it is next to...
like this... Looks red in places

extremely difficult to repeat though as the colours only truly 'present' themselves when dry and its a wet process!


----------



## samuraishot

Can an already anodized piece be anodized again in a different color? Sorry for the newb question haha


----------



## theslippyslug

Yes! You can remove the layer or depending on the colour you can continue up the voltage to change what you already have


----------



## samuraishot

ukmidnite said:


> Yes! You can remove the layer or depending on the colour you can continue up the voltage to change what you already have



Thanks for the info! So, I assume that an anodized ti piece can be 'repaired'? For instance, I have a Ti Atwood Keyton that's described as Rose Gold. It has seen much keychain use and the ano has scratched off on the tip from use and has been worn on some edges from rubbing on keys. Would it be possible to restore it?


----------



## theslippyslug

Well, if you did nothing to the surface and threw it straight in you would see colour start to appear on scratches and scuffs as you increase voltage and that colour would progress through the spectrum. However! I think once you start reach the voltage for rose gold the old colour would start to go past gold and into pinks... I don't think you would get a uniform colour without uniform surface prep 

your best bet is to leave it and let it wear in or go for something completely different


----------



## Tixx

ukmidnite said:


>



Now that is a nice looking light!


----------



## cactux

Is it possible to add some sort of a protective layer to the item after the Anodizing?


----------



## kpangy

stunning work ukmidnite the purpley / blue jobs are my favorite.


----------



## Monsieur

Very nice work! Would you work on Aluminium as well?


----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks
I don't have the kit to do aluminium. I just do Ti


----------



## gonefishing

This is awesome.. Did you do the bead blasting too?





theslippyslug said:


>


----------



## BenChiew

Are you still doing annodizing?


----------



## theslippyslug

Yeah I'm still going


----------



## jamesmtl514

Absolutely beautiful work. Subscribed.


----------



## Tmack

I have a few lights i would love to get this done to.


----------



## ven

Amazing work..............in the UK too


----------



## sugzsuarez

Real Nice! How I wish I have that here in my country or know how to do it myself.


----------



## eac67gt

I've been anodizing aluminum for sometime but never had a need to venture into the titanium anodizing but after seeing some of these I'll need to find a reason.

Ed


----------



## nfetterly

theslippyslug said:


> Yeah I'm still going



I really like this pair !! (they are mine :devil


----------



## kazman

these look excellent! great work! 
what are you using to prevent oily finger prints on the titanium when customers handle them?


----------



## nfetterly

kazman said:


> these look excellent! great work!
> what are you using to prevent oily finger prints on the titanium when customers handle them?



On knurled lights no problem. On smoother items (pens, etc) I haven't had an issue.


----------



## Brianalaman

Does anodizing (whether by heat, splash or electric) the threads on a light affect the lights performance or reliability? And another question: can nail polish be used, like in acid etching, to make different patterns on the light?


----------



## kimbal

Hi, do you still offer anodizing services?

Thanks!!


----------



## ChibiM

I dont know.. I also contacted him, but still no response.. maybe he isn`t (very) active here anymore.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Looking sexy


----------



## theslippyslug

hello! not been on for a while... I moved house and need to get set up again (new chemicals etc.) but normal service will resume soon hopefully!!
sorry if I have not responded to any messages...


----------



## Eric242

Good to know......some McGizmo titanium might head your way.....when I have the time


----------



## drillbitz11

theslippyslug said:


> hello! not been on for a while... I moved house and need to get set up again (new chemicals etc.) but normal service will resume soon hopefully!!
> sorry if I have not responded to any messages...



That's great! Ive been subscribed to this thread for a few months in hopes of this and here I was about to unsubscribe. I'll keep my eyes out for you to resume business. Very nice work,Indeed. Particularly this:


----------



## ChibiM

theslippyslug said:


> hello! not been on for a while... I moved house and need to get set up again (new chemicals etc.) but normal service will resume soon hopefully!!
> sorry if I have not responded to any messages...



I look forward to some updates!


----------



## spicklehawk

I know this is somewhat of a necro but I came across this thread and have to ask if you're planning to start anodizing anytime soon


----------



## mk2rocco

Very interested as well, I have a titanium preon that I would have to have done.


----------



## magellan

Your work was just recommended to me by stateofheart. I have at least a couple of lights I'd like done too when you get set up again. Possibly the two Ottavino's like you did before.

You do titanium but not aluminum, correct?


----------



## thedoc007

I'll be interested to see if you get an answer. theslippyslug's last post in the thread was six months ago, and I gave up waiting for a reply to my last PM.


----------



## mk2rocco

He updates his Facebook page regularly.


----------



## bmetcalfe28

Any updates id really like to get one light done and thanks for any updates


----------



## lunas

maellan said:


> Your work was just recommended to me by stateofheart. I have at least a couple of lights I'd like done too when you get set up again. Possibly the two Ottavino's like you did before.
> 
> You do titanium but not aluminum, correct?


Aluminum is a different process for aluminum you soak in a bath of sulfuric acid while electrolysis is done this makes the metal receptive to dye after it is prepped in the acid bath it gets rinsed the placed in the coloring bath then into a hot bath to seal the color in.

Titanium is much different as the oxide layer is what makes the color the thicker the layer the further through the spectrum it goes. So the thickest is at the highest voltage.


----------



## nfetterly

thedoc007 said:


> I'll be interested to see if you get an answer. theslippyslug's last post in the thread was six months ago, and I gave up waiting for a reply to my last PM.



PM sent with contact information


----------



## Luter

One of my writing anodizing.


----------



## lunas

I had a question about your process do you use a multi etch bath? Or what do you do to prep the piece before begining the work?


----------



## Luter

lunas said:


> I had a question about your process do you use a multi etch bath? Or what do you do to prep the piece before begining the work?




No, only one bath, It is the voltage what change the color, so you don't need to have more baths.


----------



## lunas

do you dip into the higher voltages like 50-110v? I am having issues getting good colors over 40v and my pieces past 40v don't seem to anodize evenly. My goal is to hit the second purple/blue band that is supposed to be around 83v.

Most information i have found is the pieces need to be etched with something called multi etch or hydrofloric acid and i don't wish to mess with that.


----------



## Luter

lunas said:


> do you dip into the higher voltages like 50-110v? I am having issues getting good colors over 40v and my pieces past 40v don't seem to anodize evenly. My goal is to hit the second purple/blue band that is supposed to be around 83v.
> 
> Most information i have found is the pieces need to be etched with something called multi etch or hydrofloric acid and i don't wish to mess with that.



I anodize in ammonium phosphate. I never heard about process with hydrofloric acid. My power supply for anodizing range from 12V to 65V 3A, and in that range I achieve all my colours, anything above 65V is uneven, so i don't go above. Hope this will help.


----------



## lunas

My setup goes from 0-125v anything past about 60v looks off im not getting good colors my bath is borax and distilled water anything below 60v looks good and is even. From what i have found online unless i use some method of etching the titanium first going past 60v will be unpredictable. 

so far i have tried cold super iron out as an etchant next ill try toothpaste overnight after that ill try older formula of super iron out. Maybe ill just settle for the low voltage colors... But I kinda want to get green reliably my multi tool with no prep hit green on the edges during the second attempt.

I am also wet sanding to 2000 grit the knife scale i'm going to do next to see if that will do it. Titanium the sandpaper destroyer...

Also about people who use multi etch

the stuff needs to be double the strength cold or heated to 150F you need to use a fume hood but it will strip the color from the pieces no sanding no polishing just eats the titanium and if you leave it in too long will dissolve it.

But the colors really do look very deep and rich.


----------



## theslippyslug

I'm still around - sorry for radio silence
...just busy I guess.


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## ven

Your work is amazing!


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## theslippyslug

Thanks Ven


----------



## wquiles

ven said:


> Your work is amazing!



+1

Truly an artist!


----------



## Skeeterg

Would it be expensive to anodize this light?[h=1]Fenix RC09 Limited Edition Rechargeable Flashlight Polished Titanium[/h]


----------



## theslippyslug

i wouldn't try to ano that... Magnets and non-Ti parts of some of these light can really mess with the process... More trouble than it's worth!


...and thanks wquiles


----------



## MrZelly

Great stuff theslippyslug! Have a couple lights I wouldn't mind discussing with you. Sent PM previously but no reply.


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## nfetterly

theslippyslug said:


>



WOW !!! Love the rainbow splash!!

Looks fantastic - but are they a part for something - it's not "just" a zipper pull is it?

Also - don't suppose you have name of link to paracord in post 222? From a year ago? FYI - the money clip (post 222) is in my bag, ~2 meters from me in my hotel room. It's where I keep my "stripper" money - dollar bills (I actually use them for vending machines).


----------



## theslippyslug

Hi!! Hope you're well 
the paracord is made by Atwood and the pattern is called candy snake 

they aren't zipper pulls - they are tec accessories pixel Ti lights

glad you're getting good use out of that clip


----------



## phosphor22

this TEC accessories new warm tint Pixel one fabulous light - love the anodizing, although I don't have the anodized version... wish I did!
I mentioned this light in a post a while back; mine is a plain Ti warm tint prototype. Its a really nice small lightweight kind of industrial yet elegant light. I love the stonewash finish.
I believe this was the Kickstarter project version that was anodized. I understand the warm tint will be available sometime soon, but not sure when.


----------



## helios123

I can see my two Pixels there! 

I didn't know you're the one anodising these beauties!


----------



## Offgridled

Those are strikingly beautiful!!


----------

